
Ask HN: What is your note-taking workflow? - jzelinskie
Digital? Paper? How do you track over time and follow up on notes? How do you mark up pre-existing documents like research papers?
======
tarek_computer
Smart notebook using Everlast - write, scan and upload to MS OneNote then wipe
and erase; research papers markup via Zotero annotators. My quick note taking
is usually through Bear app on Mac/iOS which supports Markdown and on-the-fly
hashtag creation while typing. Most important is to do proper tagging and
organizing notes in some structure for future use or else you pile your notes
for no apparent use.

------
quickthrower2
For work I try to put info in Slack or JIRA. If not appropriate it's text
files and notepad++

------
malux85
iPad Pro, a pencil and an infinite canvas app. I mostly concentrate on
heirarchy and relationships when taking notes, so it’s kind of mind-map-y,
though doing it digitally allows me to iterate it’s layout

~~~
oozzee
What app do you use? Looking for a good app for my pro + pencil atm.

